# Corsair vs550 psu problems



## gopi_kgk (May 24, 2014)

I recently bought a corsair vs550 psu for my computer. My computer specs are i5-2400 processor, gigabyte h61mds2 motherboard, nvidia gt 630 gc,  2 internal hard drives and a 4 gb ddr3 ram. As my previous psu started giving problems i bought this new corsair psu. But when i try to connect it and on with it, it ons for a split second and turns off. My motherboard supports a 4 pin for proccessor where as it has a 8 pin of two 4pin. I used with both the pins but with same result. My motherboard supports a 24 pin connection. I tried to remove and tes the psu by shorting the green wire and black wire with pins. The psu runs when pins are held firmly and at correct angle. But it still doesnt run my computer. So is there a problem with the new psu?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2014)

1) Check the PSU with another friend's PC
2) Check if all the connections in the PC are made correctly, check for loose RAM sticks and such
3) The PSU wire should come with European standard, use an Indian standard wire instead

do all these and  repost


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

gopi_kgk said:


> I recently bought a corsair vs550 psu for my computer. My computer specs are i5-2400 processor, gigabyte h61mds2 motherboard, nvidia gt 630 gc,  2 internal hard drives and a 4 gb ddr3 ram. As my previous psu started giving problems i bought this new corsair psu. But when i try to connect it and on with it, it ons for a split second and turns off. My motherboard supports a 4 pin for proccessor where as it has a 8 pin of two 4pin. I used with both the pins but with same result. My motherboard supports a 24 pin connection. I tried to remove and tes the psu by shorting the green wire and black wire with pins. The psu runs when pins are held firmly and at correct angle. But it still doesnt run my computer. So is there a problem with the new psu?



make you have assembled the pc very well and firmly put all the cables. remove your gpu and connect the monitor to the mobo vga port and try booting.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 24, 2014)

Disconnect the cables connected on the SATA drives and then try to boot up. If it works, RMA your hard drives. If not, recheck your connections.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 24, 2014)

short circuit.
remove all components and put on table and assemble


----------

